# Help with Schwinn parts replacement



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first post but I've been a member for a while.  Dad gave me this Schwinn recently.  I don't want to do a restoration, but I will clean it up and overhaul it.  I would like to replace the obviously wrong/missing parts with appropriate pieces.  I don't know a lot about Schwinns, so would appreciate some help with what needs to be changed and what the correct parts would be.  The serial number is E82244.  The rear hub is a Morrow and has a 1941 date code.
Should this have a skip link drivetrain?  I know the chainwheel is wrong, as is the seat.  What about the bars?  Which chainguard should it have?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 10, 2011)

Perhaps a standard Autocycle...here is a picture of a deluxe

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_006.html


----------



## tony d. (Jul 11, 2011)

e=1948 if the number is under the crank


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 11, 2011)

tony d. said:


> e=1948 if the number is under the crank




I thought the rear-facing dropouts and no welded-on kickstand mount made this one pre-war.  Is that incorrect?

Thanks for the catalog link.  Looks like I need to hunt up a chainwheel, chain guard, bars, saddle, and a lens for the headlight.

Thanks for the replies.
Andy


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 11, 2011)

41 schwinn for sure.


----------



## panther boy (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a correct front sprocket, and I may have a chainguard and the lens. I know I have the interior guts for the fenderlight


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got a '41 I'm currently restoring, the serial is E55752, and the crank is dated '40.......


----------

